# spring weight for sp01



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

I was at the range recently and had two stovepipes. I have less than 200 rounds through my sp-01 so I guess it's still in the 'break in period'. I was shooting blazer brass 115 grain. I was told that the recoil spring weight on the sp01 is 18 pounds. I've heard that many guys that reload use an eleven pound spring. For the purpose of shooting 115 gr. at the range and 124/124+p Hollow points for HD I'm wondering what spring weight I should use. I'm considering getting a 16# spring as I think this would be a good overall choice. Anyone use a lighter recoil spring than the stock 18#?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

There are lots of spring weights available for the SP-01. I'm sure there are users that can tell you what weight they have changed theirs to. When I shoot 115's from my SP-01 Tactical, they eject very close to the weapon, up about a foot and right about two feet before hitting the floor (with the 18 lb spring). If you really want to continue using low-weight, low-recoil loads try the 16 lb. spring first. When you shoot the 124 +p's notice that the brass flies right & slightly rear almost 7 feet. The more powerful load is what the SP was designed to eject. Much less than a 16 lb spring and the slide might put undue pressure on the slide stop when fed 124's. They even sell 12 lb springs for this gun -that can't be good beyond teensy, sub-sonic loads.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

The original recoil springs in my 75b's were supposedly 14lbs but were light..Went to 14lb Wolff springs and all is well..
Found that mag springs were not the greatest also,if you are having feed problems get new springs from Wolff and they will do wonders for the gun..


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm thinking of picking up a 15# spring from the cz custom shop along with some coco bolo grips. Hopefully the spring will work well with some +p ammo. Thanks for the help.


----------

